# Petland



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Just curious if what I saw is a similar thing in all Petland stores. I took my mother shopping the other day and noticed that the town we went to had opened up a new Petland store. Of course being a betta adict I went in to see what they had. I was very disapointed. They keep them in cups about half the size of what petsmart does and they are way overpriced. A Veiltale was 7 dollars there and most everywhere else sells them for 3. The rest of the betta's were priced between 7 and 15 dollars. Also some of the tanks were way overpriced. The only thing they had priced well was the food. I don't think I will be a regular customer there.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

At my petland, veil tails are $3 and half moons are $7


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't trust petland. I heard soo many horror stories


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I wonder why the one I went to was so darn expensive. Maybe because it just opened. I bet they will drop the betta prices when nobody buys. 

xShainax*I am not a huge fan of Petland right now. Those prices were outrageous and the sale cups got even smaller.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Is petland one of those types of pet stores that sell sickly puppy mill puppies? -_-


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

People who bought dogs there have wrote so much about how bad they were and that they died a few days after they got it


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd never buy a pup from a pet store, unless of course it is like PETco an petsmart, they house shelter animals :3

Well good thing I don't have a pet land. I wouldn't buy anything from a pet store making profit off of poorly over bred puppy mill pups, even if I'm not buying a dog.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.complaintsboard.com/?search=Petland


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Any dog I own is a rescue. Either from bad owners or from dog pounds. I don't support breeders of any type when there is so many dogs who need a home. 

Those are some terrible comments. I am very happy I didn't see any puppys for sale at this one.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Any dog I own is a rescue. Either from bad owners or from dog pounds. I don't support breeders of any type when there is so many dogs who need a home.
> 
> Those are some terrible comments. I am very happy I didn't see any puppys for sale at this one.


I agree. Although I do give reputable breeders some slack, if they produce good quality dogs for shows and to better the breed, but most people have no clue what they're doing when it comes to breeding and it sickens me.

I'm kinda glad, I'm using my iPod and it wouldn't let me open that link xP


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I made the mistake of stopping in a Petland to see what type of fish supplies they had available. The prices were much higher and the selection was smaller than the area PetCo/PetSmart.

As I started to leave I walked past the pup puppies and was appalled as they keep trying to shove puppies at me to hold. They know that it's hard to put the cute little pup back once you've held it.

I would *never* buy a dog from a pet store. 

Unfortunately I believe the only actual fish store in town, called Aquarium Adventure, is owned by Petland. So, when I want to see a good variety of fish that's where I have to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry, hijacking this thread, but this is my soapbox...  I agree with both you and Teeny, in that there is merit to well-bred, purebred dogs who are used for shows and very specific dog-sports (whippets and the like for coursing), but the average person who just wants a good dog...get a rescue!  Just like you, I've got two rescues, and they have their issues (both are fear aggressive due to puppyhood larger-dog trauma), but they are the BEST dogs.  We can't do some things, like going to dog parks and I feel bad when I tell children they can't pet them because they're frightened, but it's worth it knowing that I'm giving them the best life possible while accomodating their idiosyncrasies.  
I know that Cesar Milan gets mixed reviews at best, and I don't know what to think about his training methods exactly, but I believe he said it best with this quote: "You don't get the dog you want, you get the dog you need." I needed my two, and I have no doubt that we all ended up together for a reason.  
I do like Petco and Petsmart for their commitment to animal charities, local rescues, and local shelters, and any store that sells puppymill animals ought to be run out of business. There's absolutely no call for supporting these atrocities. We don't have a Petland, but if I ever run across one, I'll be sure to steer clear.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I've heard too many horror stories about Petland keeping large numbers of tiny, sickly 2-week-old baby bunnies in filthy aquariums to even want to go in one of their stores. From what I've heard, Petco and Petsmart take much better care of their animals, bettas and otherwise, than Petland does. I've never seen a Petland in Colorado, though. Is it a regional type of pet store?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The petland in NYc doesnt sell puppies or kittens. thank goodness


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Blue Fish said:


> Sorry, hijacking this thread, but this is my soapbox...  I agree with both you and Teeny, in that there is merit to well-bred, purebred dogs who are used for shows and very specific dog-sports (whippets and the like for coursing), but the average person who just wants a good dog...get a rescue!  Just like you, I've got two rescues, and they have their issues (both are fear aggressive due to puppyhood larger-dog trauma), but they are the BEST dogs.  We can't do some things, like going to dog parks and I feel bad when I tell children they can't pet them because they're frightened, but it's worth it knowing that I'm giving them the best life possible while accomodating their idiosyncrasies.
> I know that Cesar Milan gets mixed reviews at best, and I don't know what to think about his training methods exactly, but I believe he said it best with this quote: "You don't get the dog you want, you get the dog you need." I needed my two, and I have no doubt that we all ended up together for a reason.
> I do like Petco and Petsmart for their commitment to animal charities, local rescues, and local shelters, and any store that sells puppymill animals ought to be run out of business. There's absolutely no call for supporting these atrocities. We don't have a Petland, but if I ever run across one, I'll be sure to steer clear.


Couldnt have said it any better! Oh and welcome to the forum!

I am glad I have never even seen a Petland. I think puppy mills need to be shut down, they create too many more animals and we already have too many homeless animals. I am proud to say I have never bought any animals besides fish and hermit crabs when I was little.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Blue Fish said:


> Sorry, hijacking this thread, but this is my soapbox...  I agree with both you and Teeny, in that there is merit to well-bred, purebred dogs who are used for shows and very specific dog-sports (whippets and the like for coursing), but the average person who just wants a good dog...get a rescue!  Just like you, I've got two rescues, and they have their issues (both are fear aggressive due to puppyhood larger-dog trauma), but they are the BEST dogs.  We can't do some things, like going to dog parks and I feel bad when I tell children they can't pet them because they're frightened, but it's worth it knowing that I'm giving them the best life possible while accomodating their idiosyncrasies.
> I know that Cesar Milan gets mixed reviews at best, and I don't know what to think about his training methods exactly, but I believe he said it best with this quote: "You don't get the dog you want, you get the dog you need." I needed my two, and I have no doubt that we all ended up together for a reason.
> I do like Petco and Petsmart for their commitment to animal charities, local rescues, and local shelters, and any store that sells puppymill animals ought to be run out of business. There's absolutely no call for supporting these atrocities. We don't have a Petland, but if I ever run across one, I'll be sure to steer clear.


Yea my dogs are various rescues. My beagle-basset was owned by 4 different homes. The people I got her from told me exactly, "We don't like her" She has a couple of issues. She tryed to bite me a couple of times and has slight food agression. She also has terrible seperation anxiety. She can't be left on a chain if I am in sight because she will whine and cry until I am near her. Though I do not give in to the behavior. She is better though. No attempted biting and she is now able to eat near and sometimes with my other two dogs. I have had her about a year or two

My Aussie/Shepard I have had for almost 5 years. Got him as a pup (2 months). He was about to be put to sleep at a shelter because the mommy was dropped off their and the pups weren't going fast enough for the people I suppose. He used to have issues with children but I would trust him alone with a kid now. I had children in my family come over and teach him commands like sit and stay. He now submits to kids. 

My Border terrier mix has a pathetic story. He weighed about 3-5 pounds when I got him. My husband worked at a plant that made organic fertilizer. His company worked in unison with another company who raised cows for meat. My hubby's company used the poo from that place to make their fertilizer. Anyways, He (hubby) was driving a dump truck and passed a group of men standing in a circle around a table. My husband got out to see what they were doing and saw his boss holding a little puppy by it's neck and was getting ready to kill him. They found him walking under the cows in the poop. My husband went off and grabbed the pup and brought him home to me. We took him to the vet and the vet said if they wouldn't have killed him he would have been dead soon anyways because he hadn't had a meal in a week. He is now healthy and hyper as a terrier should be. No ill effects other than he has a breathing issue. He is all of the humor in my life.

What upsets me is those same bad men found another puppy on my husbands day off. They killed her instead of calling my husband like he told them. They used the excuse that her back legs were broken. He was so mad and so was I. I would have had my dad build her a wheel chair. She would have been perfect. Poor baby.


----------

